# If you have ever had Implantation Spotting please answer!!!



## tryforbaby2

Hi ladies, as you can tell from the title, the internet doesn't always give you helpful or clear hints/suggestions/ideas all the time!

Here's my problem!

I am TTC cycle 8 after 4 years NTNP. I spotted last cycle two days before af was supposed to start. The day after the initial spotting I got full blown af, which bumped up my cycle days by 1 (maybe 2 ) Anywho I put CD1 as the first day of spotting, which I know I probably shouldn't have but I don't see much difference in it right now anyway as I am ready for af now.
I am either CD30 or CD31 of a 'pretty regular' 32 days cycle. For my girls on here that know me I am an avid CM and CP checker, I keep logs of it all!! 
Anywho, CD27 when checking my cervix I had some very light pink/light brown Creamy CM at cervix.
CD28 when I checked cervix the CM was more dark pink.
CD29 I checked cervix and there was some light brown colored CM kinda yellow-ish.
CD30 a spot of light brown CM mixed with creamy CM at cervix.
CD31 nothing. Feel watery like I do before AF arrives. I keep running to the bathroom to check When I check cervix it feels awash in CM but when I check it's clear and kind-of stretchy. I took a FRER hpt this morning with SMU and it was 

NONE of the tinged CM ever made it to my undies. I wonder if I hadn't checked if I would have even noticed it all?! 

By the way I could be either CD31 or even CD30. CD31 is based on counting my first day of spotting as CD1. I'd be CD30 if I counted the full blown start of AF as CD1. Sooooo I was either 8, 9 and 10dpo or 9, 10 and 11dpo when I had some light pink/brown CM at cervix.

My question's are: Could implantation bleeding stay at your cervix?
Is it too close to AF to tell? Is my body just acting up?

The internet gives all kinds of knowledge. Implanation occurs on average 9 days past Ovulation. So I would be within that range. 

P.S. I had implantation spotting with my DD, as it was my only symptom but I do remember wearing pantyliners then.


----------



## sincerevon

Hi hun! Fingers crossed for you! I just got my bfp today, and I had implantation yesterday, which was three days before AF was due. It was ONLY at my cervix, never on the toilet paper. I thought it was AF sneaking up on me, but it went away as quickly as it started. :dust: to you!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Wow! Yay! Congrats! :dance:

Since what I think was implantation starting CD27, I thought I would have a +hpt already but my FRER was negative. I did read online, however to wait a week after implantation to test. I think I will test monday IF af does not show.

You got your +hpt very quickly after implantation!!!!

What CD and DPO were you when you got your :bfp:?


----------



## sincerevon

I was CD 26, 11 DPO when I got my bfp. I was really shocked because I just had implantation spotting yesterday. I really hope this is your month! It may take awhile for the hcg to build up, don't lose hope!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Thanks Love, very much!!!

I am trying not to lose hope!! I have been feeling exceptionally wet today like I do before af arrives. Just going to keep checking and wait and see!!!

I am waiting to see if af will be here tomorrow, if not I will take my FRER. I pray pray pray that I am finally pregnant!!!!

If not I am going to lose my mind! I haven't spotted or bleed in between periods since I got pregnant with DD six years ago!!!!

Please God!!!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Sincerevon, I just thought I'd pop in and say that the witch did get me this morning after I took my FRER and got another negative. I am still in shock that I am NOT pregnant despite the Light pink/brown CM at my cervix 6 days ago. I am crushed but I know life will go on.

Thanks for being my ears. It's very well appreciated. Happy and Healthy 9 months to you, sweetie! :flower:


----------



## sincerevon

I'm SO sorry the witch got you hun! Sending tons of :dust: your way! :hugs:


----------

